# The "logic" of Gun Control



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone sent this to me and it cracked me up...enjoy!

(it's sarcastic as hell but not really too far from the truth considering I've heard people say most of this stuff at one time or another)

--------------------------------
40 Reasons to support gun control

Proof positive that Liberals are not just stupid, but insane.




1. Banning guns works, which is why New York, DC, and Chicago cops need guns.




2. Washington DC's low murder rate of 80.6 per 100,000 is due to strict gun control, and Arlington, VA's high murder rate of 1.6 per 100,000 is due to the lack of gun control.




3. Statistics showing high murder rates justify gun control but statistics showing increasing murder rates after gun control are "just statistics."



4. The Brady Bill and the Assault Weapons Ban, both of which went into effect in 1994, are responsible for the decrease in violent crime rates, which have been declining since 1991.



5. We must get rid of guns because a deranged lunatic may go on a shooting spree at any time and anyone who would own a gun out of fear of such a lunatic is paranoid.



6. The more helpless you are the safer you are from criminals.



7. An intruder will be incapacitated by tear gas or oven spray, but if shot with a .357 Magnum will get angry and kill you.



8. A woman raped and strangled is morally superior to a woman with a smoking gun and a dead rapist at her feet.



9. When confronted by violent criminals, you should "put up no defense &#8212; give them what they want, or run" (Handgun Control Inc. Chairman Pete Shields, Guns Don't Die - People Do, 1981, p. 125).



10. The New England Journal of Medicine is filled with expert advice about guns; just like Guns and Ammo has some excellent treatises on heart surgery.



11. One should consult an automotive engineer for safer seatbelts, a civil engineer for a better bridge, a surgeon for spinal paralysis, a computer programmer for Y2K problems, and Sarah Brady [or Sheena Duncan, Adele Kirsten, Peter Storey, etc.] for firearms expertise.



12. The 2nd Amendment, ratified in 1791, refers to the National Guard, which was created by an act of Congress in 1903.



13. The National Guard, funded by the federal government, occupying property leased to the federal government, using weapons owned by the federal government, punishing trespassers under federal law, is a state militia.



14. These phrases," right of the people peaceably to assemble," "right of the people to be secure in their homes," "enumeration's herein of certain rights shall not be construed to disparage others retained by the people," and "The powers not delegated herein are reserved to the states respectively, and to the people," all refer to individuals, but "the right of the people to keep and bear arms" refers to the state.



15. We don't need guns against an oppressive government, because the Constitution has internal safeguards, but we should ban and seize all guns, thereby violating the 2nd, 4th, and 5th amendments to that Constitution.



16. Rifles and handguns aren't necessary to national defense, which is why the army has millions of them.



17. Private citizens shouldn't have handguns, because they serve no military purpose, and private citizens shouldn't have "assault rifles," because they are military weapons.



18. The ready availability of guns today, with waiting periods, background checks, fingerprinting, government forms, et cetera, is responsible for recent school shootings,compared to the lack of school shootings in the 40's, 50's and 60's, which resulted from the availability of guns at hardware stores, surplus stores, gas stations, variety stores, mail order, et cetera.



19. The NRA's attempt to run a "don't touch" campaign about kids handling guns is propaganda, and the anti-gun lobby's attempt to run a "don't touch" campaign is responsible social activity.



20. Guns are so complex that special training is necessary to use them properly, and so simple to use that they make murder easy.




21. A handgun, with up to 4 controls, is far too complex for the typical adult to learn to use, as opposed to an automobile that only has 20.




22. Women are just as intelligent and capable as men but a woman with a gun is "an accident waiting to happen" and gun makers' advertisements aimed at women are "preying on their fears."



 23. Ordinary people in the presence of guns turn into slaughtering butchers but revert to normal when the weapon is removed.




 24. Guns cause violence, which is why there are so many mass killings at gun shows.




25. A majority of the population supports gun control, just like a majority of the population supported owning slaves.




26. A self-loading small arm can legitimately be considered to be a "weapon of mass destruction" or an "assault weapon."




27. Most people can't be trusted, so we should have laws against guns, which most people will abide by because they can be trusted.




28. The right of online pornographers to exist cannot be questioned because it is constitutionally protected by the Bill of Rights, but the use of handguns for self defense is not really protected by the Bill of Rights.



29. Free speech entitles one to own newspapers, transmitters, computers, and typewriters, but self-defense only justifies bare hands.



30. The ACLU is good because it uncompromisingly defends certain parts of the Constitution, and the NRA is bad, because it defends other parts of the Constitution.



 31. Charlton Heston as president of the NRA is a shill who should be ignored, but Michael Douglas as a representative of Handgun Control, Inc. is an ambassador for peace who is entitled to an audience at the UN arms control summit.




 32. Police operate with backup within groups, which is why they need larger capacity pistol magazines than do "civilians" who must face criminals alone and therefore need less ammunition.



33. We should ban "Saturday Night Specials" and other inexpensive guns because it's not fair that poor people have access to guns too.



34. Police officers, who qualify with their duty weapons once or twice a year, have some special Jedi-like mastery over handguns that private citizens can never hope to obtain.



35. Private citizens don't need a gun for self-protection because the police are there to protect them even though the Supreme Court says the police are not responsible for their protection.



36. Citizens don't need to carry a gun for personal protection but police chiefs, who are desk-bound administrators who work in a building filled with cops, need a gun.



37."Assault weapons" have no purpose other than to kill large numbers of 
people, which is why the police need them but "civilians" do not.



38. When Microsoft pressures its distributors to give Microsoft preferential promotion, that's bad; but when the Federal government pressures cities to buy guns only from Smith & Wesson, that's good.



39. Trigger locks do not interfere with the ability to use a gun for defensive purposes, which is why you see police officers with one on their duty weapon.



40. When Handgun Control, Inc., says they want to "keep guns out of the wrong hands," they don't mean you.

Really


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonderful stuff, *Tex*.  I'm not sure if I've seen this before or something similar but it all can do with re-iterating as much as possible :tup:.

I wonder if it's significant that an Englishman, who has only ever briefly been on your soil (Chicago O'Hare (?) airport) can see the lack of logic in the gun control argument whereas it seems that many directly affected by it's consequences do not?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2008)

I love sarcasm.  It is my favorite form of humor.  These I found particularly funny.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I wonder if it's significant that an Englishman, who has only ever briefly been on your soil (Chicago O'Hare (?) airport) can see the lack of logic in the gun control argument whereas it seems that many directly affected by it's consequences do not?


 
I think anyone with a _functional_ brain, regardless of nationality, would see the lack of logic.  Only those who have traded their powers of reasoning for an agenda actually believe this crap.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 21, 2008)

Those were hilarious!!!

 One point though.



> 13. The National Guard, funded by the federal government, occupying property leased to the federal government, using weapons owned by the federal government, punishing trespassers under federal law, is a state militia.


 
 The National Guard is funded by it's state. The Reserves are funded by the Federal Government.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 23, 2008)

No one should be allowed to own a gun.

Except me. 

Hehe.


----------



## grydth (Apr 23, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> No one should be allowed to own a gun.
> 
> Except me.
> 
> Hehe.



OH - MY - GOD!  Cryozombie is actually.... Rosie O'Donnell?!  Who'd have guessed??:jaw-dropping:


----------



## grydth (Apr 23, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> I think anyone with a _functional_ brain, regardless of nationality, would see the lack of logic.  Only those who have traded their powers of reasoning for an agenda actually believe this crap.



Yeah, well all the idiots aren't on their side. Reports coming out of the Pennsylvania primary showed gun owners turning out to vote......for Hellary Klinton! 

Much as I support the 2d Amendment, those sheeple deserve what's going to happen to them. At what point do we say that sheeple like this are too stupid to be allowed gun ownership?


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 23, 2008)

grydth said:


> Yeah, well all the idiots aren't on their side. *Reports coming out of the Pennsylvania primary showed gun owners turning out to vote......for Hellary Klinton!*
> 
> Much as I support the 2d Amendment, those sheeple deserve what's going to happen to them. At what point do we say that sheeple like this are too stupid to be allowed gun ownership?


Pathetic isn't it...Obama ticks people off with his comments about religion and guns, etc.  So they vote for someone with a 100% (based on her voting record as senator) anti-2nd Amendment stance.  ****ing morons...


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 23, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Pathetic isn't it...Obama ticks people off with his comments about religion and guns, etc.  So they vote for someone with a 100% (based on her voting record as senator) anti-2nd Amendment stance.  ****ing morons...



Maybe they figure that voting for the only pro-2nd candidate in the race (McCain) will be more harmful with that whole "bomb Iran" thing than voting for a anti-2nd candidate who will be hamstrung in office by a populace and Congress not terribly interested in the issue.


----------



## allenjp (May 1, 2008)

This is great!

I actually did an independant study and created charts showing murder and robbery rates in each state and comparing them using each states gun laws as a contrast...the staistics I pulled from a govt. website for 2006. It pretty much showed that gun laws really have no effect on murder or robbery rates. I also included each states median income...that doesn't seem to make a difference either...just in case anyone cares...


----------



## tkd1964 (May 2, 2008)

This whole gun Control debate fits right in with what is happening in Chicago. They are pretty much having a gang war there with many being shot, But Chicago is a gun free zone. You can't own a gun in Chicago. And the city is blaming the Suburbs for the problem. Not the drug dealers, not the Gangbangers, the Suburbs. They have gun control which keeps the honest person unarmed, but the criminal doesn't follow the law. 

Mike


----------



## Frost (May 2, 2008)

I live in Chicago and the whole gun debate is nonsense.  The Mayor is full of himself.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 2, 2008)

I couldn't read them all.. my mind was boggling too much to think. But I've a few questions on these... 


> 6. The more helpless you are the safer you are from criminals.


In what way? Will criminals feel sorry for me because I'm so helpless?



> 7. An intruder will be incapacitated by tear gas or oven spray, but if shot with a .357 Magnum will get angry and kill you.


 When? When they get out of the hospital? 



> 8. A woman raped and strangled is morally superior to a woman with a smoking gun and a dead rapist at her feet.


 Please pray tell... how so?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I couldn't read them all.. my mind was boggling too much to think. But I've a few questions on these...
> 
> In what way? Will criminals feel sorry for me because I'm so helpless?
> 
> ...


 

I guess you missed the dripping, biting sarcasm( it's a joke concerning the insane things one must believe in order for them to believe in gun control).


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 2, 2008)

If SOME people can own and carry guns, then I think EVERYONE should be able to own and carry guns.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 2, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> If SOME people can own and carry guns, then I think EVERYONE should be able to own and carry guns.


 
Within reason, so do I. Convicted killers? No., Convicted robbers? No. Convicted of littering (it can be a felony after sevearl covictions). Heck yes.

As long as the person owning and carrying the gun understands it's their resposibility to be trained and to know the laws, then yes they can pack heat. In fact, in Alaska and Vermont there is NO permit needed to pack heat. You can carry it concealed or exposed, in town to. Quite legal and many do.

Notice the crime rates in Vermont and Alaska are LOW. THe crime rates in D.C. and Chicago are HIGH.

Here in Texas, as long as you have no felony convictions, or under indictment for such, and no class A or B misdominors in 5 years (and again, not under indictment for such) and a few other hoops like being 21, a resident, etc... then you MUST be issued a conceald handgun license, CHL, and no police can decide you don't 'need' a CHL.

I've been doing so since 1992. Never had to draw it, never had an argument, never even seen violence since I got my CHL (but it is kind of funny considering...) 

People think if guns are carried it will be Dodge City. Well funny thing is, Dodge City, from the crime stats they have from back then, actually was rather more peacefull that NYC is now!

Deaf


----------



## MA-Caver (May 2, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I guess you missed the dripping, biting sarcasm( it's a joke concerning the insane things one must believe in order for them to believe in gun control).



Nah mate. Just inserted my own sense of sarcasm in there. 

But I'm like most gun supporters ... Gun Control is Using BOTH Hands.


----------



## chinto (May 5, 2008)

MY GOD>>> it all makes sense now!!!    yep..   NOT!!!   @*&&^#%^%$R&%RT&*   Gun Control idiots  make no sense at all... and history proves it!!


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 6, 2008)

Wow there should be a law in support of ignorance control...Guns are mere tools designed for self defense. More people die at the hands of a highly trained and highly paid surgeon but I never hear about anyone wanting to put a ban on surgeons....LOL


----------

